# Pike 2 Years Old for "The Best Dog" (Pic heavy)



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

I got Pike after the sudden, unexpected death of my trail companion Burr. He came from backyard breeder so my expectations were not too high. But I got him started on his primary duties at a very young age. He had to learn to drink from a canteen cup:










He grew up fast that first summer.



















I gave him much affection and attention, always encouraging him telling him he was my best dog ever.

He did very well that first Winter on snowshoe treks and filled out.










His second summer we had to get into shape for a big test.










A hard hike into the Eagle Caps Wilderness, and he shined brightly.










His second winter was even better as he remembered the fun in the snow.










He is not a big dog, (very average wt./ht.). His pedigree is unknown. American pet lines? 

But his loyalty, determination and devotion do make him stand out as, what I always told him he would be, The Best Dog.

Happy Birthday Pike!!


----------



## RosiesPaw (8 mo ago)

great story, good looking dog. I'd love to get my girl off leash in the woods like that!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Hims purdy. Happy birthday


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

HB Pike! 
I always thought he looks like a tall dog, especially that 4th photo which is gorgeous


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That's a heartwarming story! Happy Birthday Pike!

My first dog was a shelter find at 8 months. He looked mostly GSD, but was slightly shorter and stouter than a typical shepherd, and had white tips on his front feet and tail; otherwise he was all black.

Anyway, he was my heart dog first, and accompanied me everywhere for 12+ yrs. Best dog ever, questionable breeding and all...he excelled at everything I ever asked of him.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

🎂 Happy birthday Pike🎂 Love seeing your happy face playing in the snow!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Happy birthday Pike! 🐕


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Great story, beautiful dog! Happy birthday, many, many happy returns.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Pike says thanks all for the BD wishes. 
He gets a dish of french vanilla after dinner tonight.


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Happy birthday Pike, love all the pictures. They change so much. Definitely a pretty dog!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Happy Birthday to a very handsome boy!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Adorable alert!! Happy B-Day handsome boy!


----------

